# Blake



## Callyq (Jul 12, 2013)

Goodnight, Blake.
Or Blakey Tibblington Toebeans as I will always call you. You were my bestie for the last 14 years - and you were 10 years old when I adopted you! We always joked you’d outlive the Queen.
Kidney disease may have made your last few weeks confusing, but I take comfort knowing you died in your sleep, warm and at home right where you should be.
You are so loved, Blakey. Until we meet again, beautiful boy 🌈


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

So sorry for your loss 🙁


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im sorry to hear this, 😢 Run free, Blake


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

What a beautiful fellow. I have a soft spot for fluffy black cats.
Rest easy Blake.
Condolences on your loss @Callyq


----------



## 1541652 (1 mo ago)

Hugs to you and yours.


----------



## TonyG (Oct 25, 2020)

Very sorry for your loss 😢


----------



## Just.a.pet.lover (2 mo ago)

Im so, so sorry. RIP Blake you will not only in your owners heart, but in ours too.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

So sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful boy


----------

